
HAR to Postman - javieraviles
https://github.com/javieraviles/har2postman
======
javieraviles
Har to Postman converter.

Install package npm install har2postman Example var Har2Postman =
require('har2postman');

var includeTests = true;
harToPostman.createPostmanCollection(stringifiedHarFile, includeTests);

